# 2008 models



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

Its mid August. I'd love to hear which 2008 cyclocross models you have seen available to purchase at your LBS. Any?

I seems like if I was selling cyclocross bikes, I would have as many in stock as possible in the summer months for those riding this fall. Wonder why that is not the case?

tia


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

A lot of companies try to provide late summer delivery of their '08 cyclocross offerings, though some still don't have a clue and release them in spring w/ the rest of their line-up.

Here's what I've seen so far:

Yeti ARC-X (sold out in pre-orders apparently)









Lemond Poprad









Cannondale Cyclocross SL









2008 Redline cx preview: https://www.bikeman.com/content/view/1235/33/


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

Hmmmmm me want....SRAM FORCE ect


----------



## VHR2518 (Jun 21, 2007)

If you go to cyclingnews.com there are pics of Colnago's new entry level cx called the World Cup. It is made of 6000 alum. Also, there are pics of Pinarello's new all carbon cx bike.

So many choices, so much money, so much an addiction. I love 'cross.


----------



## JPHcross (Aug 15, 2006)

You can add Rocky Mountain to that list.
Saw 1 of the 3 models at my LBS.
They have a entry level, entry level with disc and a 105 model.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

That Yeti looks hawt!


----------



## Brian B. (Aug 12, 2007)

*Santa Cruz Stigmata CX bike*

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Santa-cruz-press-release-august-2007.html


----------



## blownaway (Jul 27, 2007)

*2008 Kona Major Jake*










FRAME
Kona Scandium Race Butted
Easton Ultralight with Easton EC90X Carbon fork

F/D Shimano 105
R/D Shimano Ultegra

HANDLEBARS 
FSA RD250 OS

STEM
FSA OS 150LX

BRAKE LEVERS
Shimano 105 w/Tektro RL 721

FRONT & REAR HUBS, SPOKES
Ksyrium Equipe Wheelset

TIRES
Maxxis Raze CX

RIMS
Ksyrium Equipe Wheelset

SEATPOST
FSA SL-250

HEADSET
FSA Orbit


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

Disc tabs on the 2008 Major Jake eh? Interesting. Looks a lot like the 2007 Major Major frameset to me.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Just to clarify, the Cannondale cross bike pictured is the SL 105 and is a Euro-model. There is also a SRAM Force Euro-Model that is white instead of black. Highest US model will be a SRAM Rival equipped bike with same paint scheme as the Euro SL 105, SRAM Rival build also also available with an all white XTJ signature model.


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

cbuchanan said:


> Just to clarify, the Cannondale cross bike pictured is the SL 105 and is a Euro-model. There is also a SRAM Force Euro-Model that is white instead of black. Highest US model will be a SRAM Rival equipped bike with same paint scheme as the Euro SL 105, also available in an all white XTJ signature model.


Yeah I called Cannondale and got that sad news yesterday. Oh well.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes it is unfortunate but, the SRAM Rival X4 is still pretty sweet.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

cbuchanan said:


> Yes it is unfortunate but, the SRAM Rival X4 is still pretty sweet.:thumbsup:


Part of it is cost vs value for me, I would have saved my money for the Cannondale had they allowed me to buy one of the Euro-Force models, but the Rival model doesn't thrill me enough to lay down that kind of cash. I ended up going with an '08 Scott CX team yesterday. I'll let you fellas know how I like it pretty soon.


----------



## mello211 (Apr 13, 2007)

*is anyone in the know about what the....*

2008 Bianchi Cross Concept will be like - any major changes ?


----------



## alexi (May 24, 2006)

just found out that my 2006 porad is cracking at the canti posts. looks like I'll be getting a 2008 as a warentied (sp?) replacement. I'm pumped the frame looks nice, though I've grown to love my orange.


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

*Raleigh*

I have the 2007 in navy, and with major upgrades. And for the price, its an awesome deal.

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c121/Sick_Purple_Liquid/R08_RX1pt0_Yellow-f.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## mark43 (Jul 27, 2006)

i like the raleigh. any idea what the msrp would be?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Litespeed will have new cross model available for sale that will also be ridden by the Maxxis crew of Kabush, Tolouse, etc.


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

mark43 said:


> i like the raleigh. any idea what the msrp would be?


Well, being is very similar to the 2007, the msrp will be around 1200.


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

2008 Jamis SuperNova


----------



## no-1 (Feb 24, 2005)

bianchi cross concept=2 models
regular 105/ult mix=2000...i think
and a RACE model sram rival=2800

neither shipped or on the floors as far as i know...maybe end of the month..."they say"


----------



## icaro2020 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Felt F1X for 2008?*

Anybody have any info on changes to the Felt F1X for 2008?


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I too was wondering about the 08 felt? I guess no one knows


----------



## eddy_mxl (Aug 21, 2004)

*Cannondale x4 x6 and x7*

The Cannondale Cyclocross 7 or X7 as it will be known which is an Optimo Disc frame with the Fatty Ultra XR fork. It will also come equipped with a Shimano Sora/Tiagra 9-speed drivetrain including a FSA Omega compact 36/46 crankset. This model is the disc brake model for the 2008 season which makes it ideal for those long, slow gravel road rides from November through March. Available in Race Red.

The Cannondale Cyclocross 6 or X6 which will utilize the CAAD9 Optimo frame together with a Slice Ultra X Carbon fork. The X6 will be equipped with the Shimano Tiagra 9-Speed and FSA Omega Compact 36/46 crank as well as Shimano's WH-R500A wheelset. Perfect for the aspiring cyclocross racer. Available in Charcoal Grey w/Fine Silver Hyperhighlight.

The Cyclocross 4 or X4 which will be a CAAD9 Optimo BB30 frame with an Easton EC90X full carbon fork to make a pure bred race machine. The drivetrain components include a SRAM Rival 10-speed grouppo matched with Cannondale's own Carbon BB30 Compact 36/46 crankset and Mavic Aksium Race wheelset. Other notable components include the Cannondale C1 Carbon brakes keeping the weight to a minimum. Colors include Jet Black w/ Hi-Bright front for the X4 designation as well as a signature model for Tim Johnson which will be painted a Pearl White and known as the XTJ. 

Source credit: http://carlosdajackal.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

*'08 Scott CX Team*

Mine  I just got it built up.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks great. Specs??


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

vanjr said:


> Looks great. Specs??


08 Scott Cyclocross Team Sz small
20lbs on the nose without pedals
Mavic CXP 22 rims laced up to ultegra hubs
Ritchey Exevader (?) Tires 700x35
Richey Pro Stem/Seatpost
Scott handlebar
Truvative crank 48/34 (I know...I plan on upgrading to Dura Ace 46/38 sometime soon)
Ultegra shifters/Rear Der./ 12-27 cassette (I think)
105 FD
Scott saddle
The new tektro cantis

All the above was stock...I added the Crank Brothers 4Ti Eggbeaters


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

That is a nice looking Scott. You bought just the frame/fork and built it, or whole bike? How much $$?


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*tires?*



Lord Taipan said:


> 08 Scott Cyclocross Team Sz small
> 20lbs on the nose without pedals
> Mavic CXP 22 rims laced up to ultegra hubs
> Ritchey Exevader (?) Tires 700x35
> ...


How do you like those tires? Have you had a chance to push 'em in a race or practice yet?


----------



## OutOfBreath (Aug 29, 2007)

Here it is! MSRP $2800 Frame and Fork

The parts are just for show, it's only available as a frameset


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

That orange litespeed decal in horrible.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

gobes said:


> That orange litespeed decal in horrible.



The frames will be ridden by Team Maxxis and look much better in person than the photo.


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

rensho said:


> That is a nice looking Scott. You bought just the frame/fork and built it, or whole bike? How much $$?


I bought the whole bike sans pedals, I think retail will be between $1700-1800 but I'm not really sure. Scott said they will be updateing their website in the next couple weeks I think.



llama31 said:


> How do you like those tires? Have you had a chance to push 'em in a race or practice yet?


I've only done a couple of post build test rides so far...taking it to a gravel trail this afternoon for more mileage.


----------



## tosis (Aug 29, 2006)

*08 Brodies*

Romulus / Ronin / Romax / Romax B Team

Specs:

BRODIE 2008 MODELS	Romulus
FRAME 6061 Butted Al Road
FRONT FORK Brodie Cromo Road Disk
REAR SHOCK n/a
HANDLE BAR Brodie Compact Road 31.8
STEM Brodie Road 31.8
BRAKES Tektro 992 Canti
CRANKS Truvativ Isoflow 3.0
PEDALS Wellgo Flat Road 
HUBS Shimano RM-60
CASSETTE Shimano HG50 13-26t
RIMS Alex DC-19 32h
TIRES Kenda Kwest 32c
FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano R2203
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano Tiagra
SHIFTERS  Shimano R2203
SADDLE Brodie Road
S/POST Brodie Road 27.2
EXTRAS	

BRODIE 2008 MODELS	Ronin
FRAME 7005 Butted Al Cyclocross
FRONT FORK Brodie Cromo Road Disk
REAR SHOCK n/a
HANDLE BAR Brodie Compact Road 31.8
STEM Brodie Road 31.8
BRAKES Avid BB7R 6" Disk
CRANKS Truvativ Elita 3.1
PEDALS Shimano M505
HUBS Novatec Road Disk
CASSETTE Shimano HG50 12-25t
RIMS Sun Rims CR-18 32h
TIRES Kenda Small Block 8 32c
FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano Tiagra
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano Tiagra
SHIFTERS Shimano Tiagra
SADDLE	WTB Rocket V Comp
S/POST Brodie Road 27.2
EXTRAS	

BRODIE 2008 MODELS	Romax
FRAME 7005 Butted Al Cyclocross
FRONT FORK Brodie Carbon Cross Canti Only
REAR SHOCK n/a
HANDLE BAR Race Face Cadence 31.8
STEM Race Face Cadence 31.8
BRAKES Shimano R550 Canti
CRANKS Race Face Cadence 36-50t
PEDALS Crank Brothers MXR
HUBS Mavic Aksium
CASSETTE Shimano CS-5600 12-25t
RIMS Mavic Aksium
TIRES Kenda Small Block 8 32c
FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano 105
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano 105
SHIFTERS Shimano 105
SADDLE WTB Devo Team
S/POST Race Face Cadence 27.2
EXTRAS	

BRODIE 2008 MODELS	Romax b_Team
FRAME Scandium Butted Cyclocross
FRONT FORK Brodie Carbon Cross Alloy Steerer
REAR SHOCK n/a
HANDLE BAR Ritchey BioMax II Pro
STEM Ritchey WCS 4D
BRAKES Avid Shorty 4
CRANKS Sram Rival 36/50t
PEDALS n/a
HUBS Ritchey DS Pro
CASSETTE Sram OG-1070 11-26t
RIMS Ritchey DS Pro
TIRES Ritchey Speedmax Pro 32c
FRONT DERAILLEUR Sram Rival
REAR DERAILLEUR Sram Rival
SHIFTERS Sram Rival 10 spd
SADDLE WTB Rocket V Ti
S/POST Ritchey WCS 31.6
EXTRAS


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2005)

*Pinarello*

Couldn't find it on their website, but Pinarello has two 'cross models available in October. An aluminum bike with mostly Ultegra for $2200 and an all carbon model (I've seen it, it's beautiful) with mostly Dura Ace for $3350.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

2008 Devinci Tosca SL2:










Lord Taipan, whose rings are you going with for that 46/38 setup? I'm thinking of running the same this fall but I'm trying to avoid ending up w/ flexy crap.


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

eyefloater said:


> Lord Taipan, whose rings are you going with for that 46/38 setup? I'm thinking of running the same this fall but I'm trying to avoid ending up w/ flexy crap.


I had TA specialties in mind but I don't really know. What have you tried?


----------



## robertof (Nov 25, 2006)

*Colnago "World Cup"*

According to cyclingnews.com Colnago has this new entry-level offering:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/features/colnago_pinarello200807


----------



## bluedog18 (Aug 19, 2006)

Late next week I'm getting my Scandium Rock Lobster, I can't wait!!!! Last night when I told my girlfriend that my RL was coming in, her reply was "Nice knowing you and I hope enjoy bike."


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

*Unchanged?*



vanjr said:


> I too was wondering about the 08 felt? I guess no one knows


I was told by Felt that the cross bike is unchanged for '08.


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

*Kuota Kross*


----------



## marimba_artist (Dec 10, 2001)

OutOfBreath said:


> Here it is! MSRP $2800 Frame and Fork
> 
> The parts are just for show, it's only available as a frameset


Why anyone would spend that much money for that bike is beyond me!


----------



## mosplat (Sep 18, 2007)

i got the 08 specialized tricross single. it's dope!
(though what do i know, it's my first "road" bike..)


----------



## GraniteX (Sep 21, 2006)

Hawss, do you know anything about the Kross? I saw it at the show but didn't find anyone to talk to. I like the cream color panels ...


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

No info I'm afraid, I was just trolling bikeporn and came accross the to pictures. There was no additional information.
Sorry.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

The sweetest CX bike I have ever seen is now at Boulder Cyclesport. Time's cross offering is truly a sight to behold.


----------



## RHRoop (Nov 1, 2006)

Purple Liquid said:


> I have the 2007 in navy, and with major upgrades. And for the price, its an awesome deal.
> 
> <a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c121/Sick_Purple_Liquid/R08_RX1pt0_Yellow-f.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


I also have a 2007 model. No upgrades. Not much need to. The Easton fork alone retails for $450. Its a great deal. I got mine through a sponsor but I think MSRP must be in the neighborhood of $1200.


----------



## C Cow (Oct 1, 2007)

*Specialized Singlecross*

Until two weeks ago, I had never had anything resembling a road bike. I've been mtbing since 95, an did our local cross series on a rigid ss mtb last year. I started searching for a ss cross, and I got this spec singlecross.
My first opportunity to ride it offroad was at the screamer mtb race in gallup nm last weekend. 31 miles of typical mtb race and the bike was incredible, narrow tires and all.
And this bike is fairly cheap, even at retail, around $800. 


C Cow


----------



## Keith-OH (May 2, 2006)

delete


----------

